# New cabby!



## MegaMind (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi guys, i am planning on changing my zeb bijli cabby, as i am going to use my bijli for my dad's pc...
My budget is around 2 - 2.5K (max)...
I was looking at nzxt gamma...
pls give me suggestions...

My config is,
C2Q Q8400
DG43GT
6GB DDR2
SEAGATE 500GB
VX450
XFX 9800GT 512MB(msi 560ti twin frozer ii ordered)
XONAR DX


----------



## manujohn (Mar 10, 2011)

NZXT Gamma@2k/
CM Elite 430@2.4k


----------



## digibrush (Mar 10, 2011)

CM Elite 430 is bad for cable management.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

I need good cable management, i can install extra fans later....


----------



## rockfella (Mar 10, 2011)

Elite 430 is your best bet, will cost you Rs. 2800 but very worthy. It has good cable management unlike what the guy above mentioned. 


mailme.manju said:


> I need good cable management, i can install extra fans later....


----------



## digibrush (Mar 10, 2011)

@mailme.manju, if you looking for good cable management don't buy cm 430.
cable management is really poor with this cabinet.

Cooler Master Elite 430

Cooler Master Elite 430 Case RC-430-KWN1 | Cooler Master Elite 430,RC-430-KWN1,Review,Mid-Tower,Computer Case,Cooler Master Elite 430 Review: Mid-Tower Computer Case RC-430-KWN1


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not looking for a showy cabby.... I need better cabl managmnt, and cooling

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

Is there any other better cabby in 2k range?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 10, 2011)

CM Elite 430 is your best bet. For a showy cabby, you should look in i-Ball / Zebronics range but they stand nowhere close to CM in terms of cooling and installation.
I'd suggest to extend your budget, if you want a cabby with all the features you've mentioned!


----------



## xanan (Mar 10, 2011)

How about making one?


----------



## manujohn (Mar 10, 2011)

Then go for NZXT Gamma ... It has good cable management n look. Best option at your budget.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

I am leaning towards gamma now.... As i said i can install the fans from my bijli cabby for now and in a month i'll get extra fans.... Is gamma better than CM 430?

---------- Post added 11-03-2011 at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was 10-03-2011 at 08:26 PM ----------

In ritchie street chennai, the cost of gamma is Rs.2300. Can i get it?


----------



## manujohn (Mar 11, 2011)

^^get it.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 11, 2011)

At itdepot, gamma - Rs.1950, jus called them


----------



## Joker (Mar 12, 2011)

digibrush said:


> @mailme.manju, if you looking for good cable management don't buy cm 430.
> cable management is really poor with this cabinet.


honestly speaking, its cable management is the best u can get in OP's budget. u cant expect it to be on-par with 5k cabinets, can u?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 12, 2011)

Got Gamma for Rs.1935 from itdepot...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

Now planning on adding extra fans...
Can i buy 4 blue led fans?
Installing led fans will inc. temp. inside cabby?

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

LED or normal?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> LED or normal?



if cabby's side panel is transparent then LED looks downright sexy....
else normal ar good too...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 14, 2011)

ok...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 18, 2011)

now planning on getting 3*120mm led 90CFM fans...
my doubt is can i place the fans in foll. way?
Intake,
front 1*120mm led 42CFM, 
side  2*120mm norm 42CFM
Exhaust,
rear 1*120mm led 90CFM,
top  2*120mm led 90CFM
thus maintaining a negative pressure inside the cabby....
Is it ok?


----------

